

JavaScript text truncation plugin works like magic - rviscomi
https://github.com/rviscomi/trunk8

======
jameswyse
Sweet. I've been using jquery dotdotdot[0] but it's behaving very strangely on
browser resizes. I'll try this one out now!

[0] <http://dotdotdot.frebsite.nl/>

